# Hiking meet up during the summer near Tacoma/Seattle?!



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

So this is VERY preliminary, but I think it would be awesome to get a group of people to go hiking every weekend or every other weekend with their goldens this spring/summer!  Would anyone be interested!?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Me!!! Count me in as long as the hikes aren't too long. I am very cautious about Molly's hips. She's still a pup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd love to but I live in Vancouver and Seattle would be a little too far


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

We can do short hikes!  I just think it would be so much fun to see a pack of goldens making their way up the trails. 

I'm from the Tacoma area in WA, but there are hikes everywhere! I'm willing to drive a little ways as well!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I love that vision of a pack of goldens!

I could go once....if Bridger acts rude we'd never be welcome again. Really, he has to sniff rears to be comfortable around strangers.

DogsRule...I saw where you were looking for a breeder..any leads?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd be willing to drive too! I'm in Seattle. 3-4 mile hikes would be okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I would love to also! I'm in Tacoma


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

I love this...this is going to be so great! I'm excited. I'll start looking for dog friendly 3-4 mile hikes in the area!  I'll also note who is interested and make sure I start a list. 

I've never been to Canada...I bet there are some great hikes there too though! 

Bruce, hahaha I'm sure we are all used to that! Thanks for asking about the leads. I contacted chuckanut and kiro's as well. We haven't heard back from Chuckanut, but it's only been a couple of days and it's the holiday season so I'm sure everyone is busy. Kiro said that they were thinking about another breeding where puppies would be ready for summer which would actually be perfect for us, but we will check back with her after the 1st of the year. We also talked to Kathy with Aspire Goldens a while ago, but she said to contact her in January when they might know more...so we'll see!!! 



spruce said:


> I love that vision of a pack of goldens!
> 
> I could go once....if Bridger acts rude we'd never be welcome again. Really, he has to sniff rears to be comfortable around strangers.
> 
> DogsRule...I saw where you were looking for a breeder..any leads?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

DogsRule1234567 said:


> I love this...this is going to be so great! I'm excited. I'll start looking for dog friendly 3-4 mile hikes in the area!  I'll also note who is interested and make sure I start a list.
> 
> I've never been to Canada...I bet there are some great hikes there too though!
> 
> Bruce, hahaha I'm sure we are all used to that! Thanks for asking about the leads. I contacted chuckanut and kiro's as well. We haven't heard back from Chuckanut, but it's only been a couple of days and it's the holiday season so I'm sure everyone is busy. Kiro said that they were thinking about another breeding where puppies would be ready for summer which would actually be perfect for us, but we will check back with her after the 1st of the year. We also talked to Kathy with Aspire Goldens a while ago, but she said to contact her in January when they might know more...so we'll see!!!


I have heard that Chuckanut is hard to get a hold of/get a response from, so it's best to call/be a bit pushy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Wish I lived closer to go  On the other comment, My good friend has a golden from Kiro and he is wonderful, she did a lot of research before they got him and everyone adores him  Chuckanut has lovely dogs I only have seem them at the shows but heard wonderful things about them.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info.! It really helps...I'll definitely pick up the phone. And Carole from Kiro sounds really nice and is extremely helpful. She emailed me back right away even with her husband having knee surgery today.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

spruce said:


> I love that vision of a pack of goldens!
> 
> I could go once....if Bridger acts rude we'd never be welcome again. Really, he has to sniff rears to be comfortable around strangers.
> 
> DogsRule...I saw where you were looking for a breeder..any leads?


Casper will be the rudest. So you're good!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Count us in too - we are in Issaquah - but willing to drive some - there are great trails around that I could scout out!
Unsure if it will be Allie and the new girl - Baly - but hopefully two plus me!


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Would love it -- have been trying to find hiking opportunities with the dogs. However -- we're in L.A. Anyone else in the general area?


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Count us in too. We live in Vancouver, WA and willing to drive.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

Perfect!!! I'm so excited. Hopefully good hiking weather will hurry up.


----------

